# Knock... Knock...



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Knock, Knock...

Who's there???









It's Pooch


Pooch who"









Pooch your paws around me baby and give me a big pit bull kiss!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Beautiful dog Muscle tone is ridiculous,


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Mcleod15 said:


> Beautiful dog Muscle tone is ridiculous,


Thanks for the comments on her!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I love a good knock knock joke! your baby looks great too!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

good looking dog:thumbsup:


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

that doggie is diesel, I wish patch had that kind of muscle tone.......


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Genetics are a wonderful thing hehehe. I love my baby girl! Thanks so much for the comments about her!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

knock know - who's there? a buff ass pit that you dont want to be knocking at his door lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Great Pics!!


----------



## Skeeks (Jul 24, 2009)

nice joke and great pics shes a good lookin girl


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

haha cute!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

WOW what a beautiful dog!I love the muscle tone!


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

what everybody said about the muscle hes got mad rips


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

She is a happy, happy, spoiled house dog and doesn't do any conditioning. She just walks and plays.



gxkon said:


> what everybody said about the muscle hes got mad rips


 Thanks! Bodacious is a lil' girl.


----------



## SirShaun (Mar 17, 2009)

That dog is muscled up. Thats crazy that all natural muscle tone. I wonder how ripped shed be if she did do conditioning haha.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sexy as always!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Bodacious is bringing sexy back LOL


----------

